# Vermont



## peeps (Jul 29, 2011)

I am interested in starting a group in the Burlington, Vermont area. It would be nice to engage with fellow SA'ers in a comfortable, supportive environment. Thank you.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

There aren't a lot of Vermonters on this site, so you may not get much response--also, this is your only post and there's no info in your profile. So SA or no, I'd be a little leery of meeting up with you (no offense).


----------



## peeps (Jul 29, 2011)

I understand. I will have to engage on the forum a little more before trust is gained. I definitely intend to. And for those in Vermont who happen upon this post...there is, of course, always the option of chatting online and getting to know one another online first before forming a support group in person. Also, I would definitely start small and form a support group in a more public place to quell any leery feelings.

Nonetheless, I will make it a point to participate and engage with others on the forums.


----------



## Arete (May 14, 2011)

This thread is pretty old, but oh well...

I'm in VT, and I'm not against meeting up with a group, in principle. I understand the trust issues, especially on an SA forum. But it's not that unusual to meet people you have something in common with. It would be a great way to get out there and be social with people who actually understand you for a change.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh hey, I'm subscribed to this ancient thread or I never would've seen your post, Arete...
What area do you live? pm if you'd rather not post that here


----------

